# Ganze Seite vorladen



## madom (19. Januar 2004)

Sehr geehrte DW-Cracks

Ich habe eine Website, die aus recht umfangreichen Einzelseiten besteht. Ich möchte, dass diese Seiten jeweils vollständig geladen werden, bevor sie dem User angezeigt werden. 

Wie könnte ich vorgehen? Mir schwebt so etwas wie eine Zwischenseite vor, auf der "Loading" steht und ein Progress-Balken angezeigt wird.

Hochachtungsvoll
müller


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (19. Januar 2004)

Sehr geehrter Herr Madom (Müller).

Ich hab mir mal für Dich die Mühe gemacht, und die Board-eigene Suchfunktion angeschmissen, und siehe da:

http://www.tutorials.de/search.php?...d=499430&sortby=lastpost&sortorder=descending

331 Treffer zum Thema Preloader  

Viel Spass damit

P.S. Und genau das gleiche Thema hatte den letzten Post ungefähr vor 2 Stunden --> kuckst Du


----------



## madom (19. Januar 2004)

*schäm und erröt*
Wer sucht, der findet. Danke:-(


----------

